# Chicks



## chickenlover2835 (Feb 17, 2013)

What is the easiest place to keep chicks with there momma in the chicken house?
Our chicks have just hatched all Buff Orpington and 2 mix we have 7 total we keep them with momma in a cage big enough to run around in but gets on the ways pf the other chickens were should we put it?
I will put pics up later


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I wouldnt cage them at all. Momma will protect the babies and show them around.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

your saying in the house? go to your local grocery store and ask them to give you the box there LARGE shipment of watermelon came in. that's what i did for my brooder
the box is huge and gives them penalty of room its thick thick cardboard! i just love using mine! it will be perfect for what you need! let me show you a picture


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Look at them, they are getting big! Very cute!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

yes! they are huge now! i can't believe they are actually two months old! its amazing! their hatch date was dec 27 soo yep just a couple days over two months! right now they are changing so fast! it amazes me! day to day they change! betty already has her head poof, wilma is still working on hers! bettys is so cute and round! wilmas is soo, well, its, kinda funny looking still! poor baby but i actually think in the long run hers will be fuller than bettys because its longer. wilma is so funny, if i didn't run a dna on her sex id swear she was a cockerel!she's so brave! but yes they grow so fast!


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

I know it's soon but can you tell what kind of chic this is? There should only be barred rock, buffs, and Andalusians in this cage!? It could be the extra they threw in "rare"! And also the barred rocks started out black but all have began to get there stripes! This one is black with a white stripe running from below his beak down past his belly!! Thanks ! Also threw in a pic if what the barred rocks are looking like now


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Any help out there!??????


----------



## chickenlover2835 (Feb 17, 2013)

This is the mama it makes me feel old because her chicks are getting big I just can't believe it!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Not real sure Nate. She's so young yet that she looks like a couple different breeds. She sure is pretty though! Those big eyes of hers!


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you 7chicks! I found out that's she must be a blue Andalusian! Andalusian chicks various colors as chicks!!


----------

